# Tour de France 2009



## robots (14 June 2009)

Hello,

not long to go to kick off, 

could someone help a battler from the street, my girlfriend mentioned the tour was on SBS2?

just wondering if anyone knows if this on SBS1 or SBS2

thankyou
associate professor robots


----------



## son of baglimit (14 June 2009)

http://www.sbs.com.au/cyclingcentral/

http://www.sbs.com.au/article/109523/Introducing-SBSTWO

Introducing SBS TWO: more world film and drama, documentaries, international news and sport - including the Tour de France 2009 – every stage live.


----------



## MrBurns (14 June 2009)

I'm looking forward to it, the scenery is magnificent.

Those guys are the hardest toughest fittest people on the planet, read about one who ground his teeth down to stumps, more than once,  after repair.


----------



## Amor_Fati (14 June 2009)

I can't wait. It's my favourite sporting event in the world, better than any olympics or world cup. It is an amazing display of strategy and endurance, and the commentary and scenery are always superb. 

The course looks interesting this year, it should be tense right up until the final stage. http://www.letour.fr/2009/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html if anyone is interested.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 June 2009)

Always enjoy watching the tour, and this year will be no different...France is a beautiful 
place, hope to see the tour one day for real, up on one of those wonderful mountain tops.


----------



## jeffstewart (14 June 2009)

I have heard that SBS2 will will showing every minute of every stage, meanwhile on SBS1 there will be ball by ball coverage of the ashes. Does it get any better?


----------



## robots (15 June 2009)

hello,

looks like i finally have to get the set top box,

looking forward to it again

thankyou
robots


----------



## Ashsaege (15 June 2009)

I bought Tivo on the weekend. so i wont be missing any of the action!


----------



## Trevor_S (15 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Those guys are the hardest toughest fittest people on the planet,.




No doubt about it.  

The only two sporting events I used to watch on the box were the TdF and the Paris Dakar.  I don't watch either anymore.


----------



## MrBurns (15 June 2009)

From Crikey  - 



> Tour de France: sport’s ultimate enfant terrible faces doping chaos
> Cycling aficionado Ross Stapleton writes:
> 
> It’s estimated that an aggregated four to five billion TV "viewings" take in the world’s greatest bike race and in the eyes of millions including this writer, the planet’s greatest annual sporting event. How bizarre then that as the Tour de France has never been more popular or widely followed thanks to its brilliant televised production that provides such spectacular action and human drama; the race is now beset by more drug controversies in its lead up than ever before.
> ...


----------



## freddy2 (15 June 2009)

It's no surprise that performance enhancing drug use is so prevelant in cycling given the effectiveness and incentives involved.

http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-doping-dilemma
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_doping_cases_in_cycling


----------



## FinSpec (15 June 2009)

I agree... with the sheer volume of money on offer these days, it's not just about the sport.  I was talking to a young swimmer a while back, and their goal was to make the Olympic squad - not becuase they had a passion to represent their country or be "elite" - no, they were doing it becuase their coach said that they could earn millions if they were the best.  

For the fans, its still about the sport...

Either way, will still be sitting up late watching those machines climb the mountains.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 July 2009)

Cadel looked OK last night. But what do you think of his chances?

I would think if he's got any hope he will have to be in significantly better form than last year. Which I doubt but would love to be wrong. And hopefully Rodgers can have a sniff at the leaders at some stage.


----------



## Amor_Fati (5 July 2009)

Yeah Cadel looked good, but I don't think his team can compete with Astana. They had 4 in the top 10! I think Saxobank will do ok again this year. Maybe Andy Schleck could have a good tour, with support from his brother in the mountains and Cancellara in the team TT and on the flat.

But yeah Cadel only gave 5 seconds to Contador, and I think he is the one to beat. And Menchov was disappointing, but its early days yet.


----------



## MrBurns (7 July 2009)

robots said:


> Hello,
> 
> not long to go to kick off,
> 
> ...




SBS 1 till Tuesday then on SBS 2 because the cricket is on.

Have an old analogue TV in my bedroom, just bought a Digital set top box for it just so I could watch it in comfort till late, works really well $100 from JB Hi Fi


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Cadel looked OK last night. But what do you think of his chances?




I'm not sure he'll be able to win it this year, with the last stage before Paris ending on a HC climb the stronger teams might be able to attack him on that stage if they need to make up any time on him. I think last years layout helped Cadel alot more then this years. 

Tonights stage could be a key stage for Cadel, he really needs to hope his team can limit the losses to the stronger teams in the TTT. If Armstrong and Contador get too much time on him tonight it could be all over for Cadel as I can't see him being able to take back too much time in the mountains. Luckily tonights stage isn't that long so hopefully......

Rogers managed to get in the first group last night so has made up some time, could go alright if he finds some form in the mountains.

Armstrong would be worrying a few of the favourites now as he is in a great position and if he can still climb he could be hard to beat from here.


----------



## refined silver (7 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Cadel looked OK last night. But what do you think of his chances?




Yeah, I think his biggest difficulty will be his team. Virtually every winner for the last 30 years with the occasional exception has had a team that could take hold of the race by the scruff of the neck when they wanted to. Cadel's team can't do that.

Secondly his form, he is about on a par with all other contenders but not, (let's hope I'm wrong) significantly stronger. This means he can stay with everyone but can't get away from them. When others have more allies, it means he'll likely get workerd over at some stage, having to chase all the breaks and attacks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 July 2009)

refined silver said:


> Yeah, I think his biggest difficulty will be his team. Virtually every winner for the last 30 years with the occasional exception has had a team that could take hold of the race by the scruff of the neck when they wanted to. Cadel's team can't do that.




Yep unfortunately you are right. And the ones that did win without a strong team were to some degree underdogs with their biggest team members being those that stand behind a counter selling things in little bottles  ... Marco Pantani, Bjarne Riis, LeMond etc



refined silver said:


> Secondly his form, he is about on a par with all other contenders but not, (let's hope I'm wrong) significantly stronger. This means he can stay with everyone but can't get away from them. When others have more allies, it means he'll likely get workerd over at some stage, having to chase all the breaks and attacks.




Yes maybe as everyone is thinking the same that will play into his hands. no need to go out and win or chase. Maybe, hopefully, the others can loss it rather than Cadel having to win it. Maybe


----------



## refined silver (7 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yes maybe as everyone is thinking the same that will play into his hands. no need to go out and win or chase. Maybe, hopefully, the others can loss it rather than Cadel having to win it. Maybe




I think Armstring is the joker in the pack. If he was on previous form he would have won the opening time-trial. But to get 40secs back yesterday was an incredibly important move, can't believe the others weren't at the front at the time. Cavendish's team is hammering, they turn into a big crosswind and of course the bunch splits into echelons. Very poor riding by Contador. Pity Evans missed it too. Its harder riding near the front, but you stay out of trouble and are in the right place if the bunch splits.

If Astana win the TTT, Armstrong may get the yellow which would then mean Contador can't attack him or even be the official leader any more as you must defend the yellow jersey.

It reminds me of Hinault/Lemond tour (86) where Hinault won the year before with Lemond second who could have won but worked for Hinault, and Hinault promised to work for him the following year but then kept attacking him! It did Lemond's head in somewhat although he still managed to win.

I can see how Cadel can capitalise on the battle within Astana to get 2nd or 3rd, but unless he's incredibly smart, (bluff plus form plus luck needed) plus with very good form, I can't see how he can beat them both.


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2009)

refined silver said:


> I think Armstring is the joker in the pack. If he was on previous form he would have won the opening time-trial. But to get 40secs back yesterday was an incredibly important move, can't believe the others weren't at the front at the time. Cavendish's team is hammering, they turn into a big crosswind and of course the bunch splits into echelons. Very poor riding by Contador. Pity Evans missed it too. Its harder riding near the front, but you stay out of trouble and are in the right place if the bunch splits.




It was poor riding by Contador but also Evans imo. If Evans wants to win the tour this year it is that sort of lucky break he needs to get in on to win, he would be in a great position now if he had been with the leaders.

I agree about Armstrong. The problem for some of the other contenders now is that Armstrong last night showed he is probably the smartest rider out of any of the serious contenders and I can't see him making too many mistakes. He might have lost some of his pure ability but his smarts & the strength of his team might just give him enough of an edge to pull off another tour win - provided he doesn't crack in the mountains. Armstrong would seriously be thinking he can win the tour now.


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 July 2009)

refined silver said:


> I think Armstring is the joker in the pack.




Yep. How much do ya reckon that split cost him?? :brille:


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep. How much do ya reckon that split cost him?? :brille:




lol, conspiracy theories TH?

Maybe Armstrong has been the No. 1 rider for Astana all along and Contador sacrificed himself to cause the split last night, all with the help of Columbia who get the stage win and maybe a bit of beer money?:


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, conspiracy theories TH?




Ha ha, No conspiracy Nomore4s . Ask RS about jokes. More going on than wheel revolutions in pro-riding (in fact amuture as well


----------



## roofa (7 July 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Always enjoy watching the tour, and this year will be no different...France is a beautiful
> place, hope to see the tour one day for real, up on one of those wonderful mountain tops.




Heading over there shortly to take in a few rays and the atmosphere of the tour, if I hear anything groundbreaking ASF will be the first to know.
GO CADEL. Cheers.


----------



## refined silver (7 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep. How much do ya reckon that split cost him?? :brille:




Very funny!!! Seriously! Not out of the question.

But how could he bank on Contador being so dumb? Maybe he knew Spaniards were a bit lazy. Siestas and all that.

Actually if he knew Contador did tend to ride lazily, half way down the bunch, it wouldn't be as hard to exploit. 

I knew many races where one team would buy another, or even 2 more teams to help them control the race.


----------



## justjohn (7 July 2009)

Interesting year this year ,with the real lack of class sprinters Cavendish and his Columbia team seem to be riding roughshot over the others but the real test will the climbs again.Columbia with no real climber except for Rogers (who is doing a heap of work for Cavendish)are really going to struggle.Astana with Contador,Armstrong,Leipheimer and Kloden who are already placed well in the standings look so strong ,what chance has poor Cadel got against such depth then you have the Schleck brothers in team Saxo-bank so when Astana have finished playing with Cadel they will toss him to Frank and Andy to fininish him off .Hope im wrong but its shapeing that way


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 July 2009)

LOL

Anyone watching this mess?

bodies everywhere :chainsaw:


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL
> 
> Anyone watching this mess?
> 
> bodies everywhere :chainsaw:




lol, yep. Some teams are having some serious problems


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 July 2009)

It's all below the waist work -> seated.

Put them running on the road or swimming in the pool.

Over-exaggerated phenomenon IMHO!

Make 'em swim 20 km or run a marathon to sort'em out.


----------



## nomore4s (8 July 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> It's all below the waist work -> seated.
> 
> Put them running on the road or swimming in the pool.
> 
> ...






Mate, I'm a runner and I can tell you what these guys do is a hell of alot harder. It would be like running 21 marathons with some of them up & down mountains and only 2 rest days spread in between.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> It's all below the waist work -> seated.
> 
> Put them running on the road or swimming in the pool.
> 
> ...



As usual a pathetic contribution to dump on genuine achievement to make your sad existence possible for another 5 minutes.


----------



## nomore4s (8 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Tonights stage could be a key stage for Cadel, he really needs to hope his team can limit the losses to the stronger teams in the TTT. If Armstrong and Contador get too much time on him tonight it could be all over for Cadel as I can't see him being able to take back too much time in the mountains. Luckily tonights stage isn't that long so hopefully......




Well looks like Cadel is in a bit of trouble now, can't really see him making enough time up to win from here. Silence-Lotto were a disgrace last night considering it was an important stage for them to limit losses to the stronger teams, poor planning imo.

If Cadel really wants to win the tour he needs to build a strong team around him and inspire them to work hard for him but I'm not sure he can do that.


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> As usual a pathetic contribution to dump on genuine achievement to make your sad existence possible for another 5 minutes.




Just what I was thinking.

These guys are the toughest on the planet, just the warm up before they start would give Gumby a brain haemorrhage. (yes I spell checked it and it still doesnt look right)


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

Great photo on the ABC web site -


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Great photo on the ABC web site -




Its a shame Cadel hasn't got this guy riding for him.  :


----------



## Ashsaege (8 July 2009)

Here is a shot i took of Lance Armstrong during the tour down under in Angaston... absolute shocker!


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2009)

There's an ad for www.bikeexchange.com.au/ on SBS, of course they didnt think of the traffic this might generate, the site doesnt load, probably on a pissy little server and it cant handle it, fools !


----------



## insider (8 July 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> It's all below the waist work -> seated.
> 
> Put them running on the road or swimming in the pool.
> 
> ...




That's Funny... Lance Armstrong use to do all 3... A tri-athlete in the younger days


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> There's an ad for www.bikeexchange.com.au/ on SBS, of course they didnt think of the traffic this might generate, the site doesnt load, probably on a pissy little server and it cant handle it, fools !




Have you had a look at the SBS live site,

http://tdf.sbs.com.au/tdf2009/web/flash/index.html

With the real time google maps and stuff. Pretty cool.


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 July 2009)

Some cycling twits twittersesesess, 

http://twitter.com/cadelofficial

http://twitter.com/markrenshaw1

http://twitter.com/MickRogers

http://twitter.com/bdlancaster

http://twitter.com/Lancearmstrong


----------



## MrBurns (9 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Have you had a look at the SBS live site,
> 
> http://tdf.sbs.com.au/tdf2009/web/flash/index.html
> 
> With the real time google maps and stuff. Pretty cool.




Thanks, that is excellent, I'll have a look tonight.

How long will it be before the internet is on TV ? That would be fabulous.


----------



## Amor_Fati (10 July 2009)

Absolutely beautiful scenery tonight. Unless you have to ride up it


----------



## MrBurns (10 July 2009)

Amor_Fati said:


> Absolutely beautiful scenery tonight. Unless you have to ride up it




The only thing better than this is being there.............


----------



## Amor_Fati (10 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The only thing better than this is being there.............




It's definitely on my list of things I'd love to do. Are you watching now? It looks like the breakaway might succeed, 12 mins ahead with 40km to go.


----------



## MrBurns (11 July 2009)

Amor_Fati said:


> It's definitely on my list of things I'd love to do. Are you watching now? It looks like the breakaway might succeed, 12 mins ahead with 40km to go.




I am, and I dont think I want to die without seeing this first hand..............in fact the whole of France seems like a fairyland..........


----------



## Tink (11 July 2009)

Yep Mr Burns, Europe is beautiful

I will definitely be going back again : )


----------



## MrBurns (11 July 2009)

Had to laugh, one of the commentators sent a hello to a group of guys that ride down Beach Rd Melbourne on a regular basis, Phil Legget chipped in that they would have soft legs and wouldnt get very far in the Pyrenees training by chugging up and down Beach Rd HAHAHAHA love it (most of those blokes are wankers)


----------



## nomore4s (12 July 2009)

What was Cadel thinking last night?

I know he needs to attack to make up time but to attack where he did was just bizarre. He was never going to be able to stay away for 150+km's to take any time off the top riders in the GC. Cadel would have been better of trying to attack on the last mountain and then trying to hold them off for the last 40k's(I don't think he would've been able to get away or stay away though).

He needs to ride a bit smarter then that if he wants to pull time back and win the tour. He really needs a stronger team.


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> What was Cadel thinking last night?
> 
> I know he needs to attack to make up time but to attack where he did was just bizarre. He was never going to be able to stay away for 150+km's to take any time off the top riders in the GC. Cadel would have been better of trying to attack on the last mountain and then trying to hold them off for the last 40k's(I don't think he would've been able to get away or stay away though).
> 
> He needs to ride a bit smarter then that if he wants to pull time back and win the tour. He really needs a stronger team.




He needs to burn off a lot of riders between 18th and 3rd place. A bit too much pressure to get something out of this years race I think. 

His got the time trial to move up a bit. Then just needs to wait and push the main group to blow up the people hanging on rather than ride away. It obvious that trying to ride off Contador/Astana is wasted energy. But getting on the front and blowing up the lesser riders........ Astana would let he do that.


----------



## refined silver (12 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> He needs to ride a bit smarter then that if he wants to pull time back and win the tour. He really needs a stronger team.




I agree. Interesting in his interview after he says he's sick and tired of people telling him why doesn't he do this or that, to attack more, to go in an early break, etc.

I hope his attack wasn't to appease people getting on his nerves, or just so he could say "See, I've tried that too!"

At this point very hard to see how Cadel can win this tour, but it was difficult from Stage 3. It would be a major acheivement to get into the top 5.

His time will come.


----------



## justjohn (12 July 2009)

Cadel won't be able to make up much time because the teams: know of his talent and will have all of his moves covered ,i think as a serious threat in the future his time is running out quickly or just about ran out


----------



## gordon2007 (12 July 2009)

What are the thoughts on here of Alberto vs Lance regarding team astana?


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 July 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> What are the thoughts on here of Alberto vs Lance regarding team astana?




Alberto will ride away from Lance given the chance.


----------



## nomore4s (22 July 2009)

Cadels race is now cooked for sure, over 7 min behind now. He is nowhere near the form needed to even push for a top 5 position.

Be good to see Wiggins continue to give the Astana riders a scare especially in the TT.

PS - What about Armstrong riding himself back to the yellow jersey group last night, it was a pretty good ride.


----------



## MrBurns (23 July 2009)

This was on Crikey, brilliant - 




> The agony of the Tour de France (and middle-aged cyclists)
> Margot Saville writes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

*RARE PHOTO OF 1940 Tour de France*


----------



## berbouy (23 July 2009)

and amazingly , there is my great uncle on the start of his audacious breakaway!! it went well for the next 900 metres, then the road apparently disappeared. he never made it to the pyrenees.


----------



## sptrawler (9 July 2021)

You just have to listen to the 2021 tour, to realise how sad the SBS coverage has become, it is so perocial as to be nonsense, and then they put ridiculous expectations on Aussies, so when they lose they are failures. Then they go on endlessly about Robbie McQuen and that is his que to wax on endlessly, what a cluster whatever.
Jeez give us Phill Ligget back. Lol


----------



## The Triangle (11 July 2021)

sptrawler said:


> You just have to listen to the 2021 tour, to realise how sad the SBS coverage has become, it is so perocial as to be nonsense, and then they put ridiculous expectations on Aussies, so when they lose they are failures. Then they go on endlessly about Robbie McQuen and that is his que to wax on endlessly, what a cluster whatever.
> Jeez give us Phill Ligget back. Lol



Agree!  

The SBS tour is literally the worst sporting coverage.  I stopped watching the first hour or two once Phil and Paul were cut out several years ago and relegated to the final 30 minutes or so of coverage.   I always prefer sports which have neutral commentators.  Sure, Phil and Paul had their favorites, but SBS just gives out verbal hand-jobs to every rider from downunder.    Everything the SBS has to say has to have an Australian story to it.  That castle?  Some Australian repainted it on a gap year.  That road?  some Australian drove on it, that french team?  The team doctors wife's sister was born in Sydney.    Rather than come up with their own personality and style they have just tried to copy what P&P do.  

I'd love to see Lance as a reporter or commentator.  That would be great.


----------



## sptrawler (11 July 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Agree!
> 
> The SBS tour is literally the worst sporting coverage.  I stopped watching the first hour or two once Phil and Paul were cut out several years ago and relegated to the final 30 minutes or so of coverage.   I always prefer sports which have neutral commentators.  Sure, Phil and Paul had their favorites, but SBS just gives out verbal hand-jobs to every rider from downunder.    Everything the SBS has to say has to have an Australian story to it.  That castle?  Some Australian repainted it on a gap year.  That road?  some Australian drove on it, that french team?  The team doctors wife's sister was born in Sydney.    Rather than come up with their own personality and style they have just tried to copy what P&P do.
> 
> I'd love to see Lance as a reporter or commentator.  That would be great.



So true Triangle, the wife is a tour fanatic and has to turn the volume off because of the commentary team. 
It is just a tag team of talking, the three of them just take turns to dribble endlessly, they don't even pause for a breath, as soon as one stops the next one starts and it isn't as though they add much to the experience.
The Bonjour Le Tour preview show isn't bad, but the live coverage commentary is woeful IMO, it kind of highlights the meaning of the old saying "if you haven't got anything intelligent to add, say nothing".


----------



## IFocus (11 July 2021)

One thing about the tour that annoys me very little is discussed about the bikes, agree about the commentary.


----------



## sptrawler (11 July 2021)

IFocus said:


> One thing about the tour that annoys me very little is discussed about the bikes, agree about the commentary.



That is true IFocus, have all the teams migrated over to electronic rear derailleurs? are they all running disc brakes now? They mention nothing about the machinery yet are obviously in a position to know.
They just seem to be focused on which of them can have the last word and hope that it will be funny or clever, it just comes over as a very unattractive format IMO.


----------

